# Triple berry blend



## jvr06 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just pitched my yeast and triple berry blend underway.


----------



## willie (Feb 26, 2015)

jvr06 said:


> Just pitched my yeast and triple berry blend underway.
> 
> View attachment 21010



Congrats your going to love your Triple Berry Blend. I will be starting one myself soon also. We have to get ready for the warmer weather coming soon. 

Will


----------



## Bergmann (Feb 26, 2015)

AAH dragon blood. a good drinker, and a fast finish. Lovely


----------



## bkisel (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice!

I've never done a triple berry blend. My local Stop & Shop had a quad berry that I used the first time and the three other times I used berries for fruit wine (DB) it has been an organic penta berry blend from Costco.


----------



## Bergmann (Feb 27, 2015)

Bill what berries are in the quad? The triple is blackberry, blueberry and strawberry. I tried plain old skeeter pee quite a while ago and just did not care for it. I recently gave in and made 6.5 of the dragon blood. except I reduced the lemon juice by 50%. It seems to change with every bottle, maybe even glass, It seems better at room temp than cold. Have you found that to be true or is it just me.


----------



## jvr06 (Feb 28, 2015)

We have lift off!


----------



## Arne (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks good. I used a bag once that Kathy made for me out of unbleached muslin. Had a terrible time keeping it wet. It would expand with co2 and not let it excape. I now usually use a mesh bag, much easier to keep down in the wine. The muslin bag was a one time use, had jalepenos in it. Arne.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 28, 2015)

Bergmann said:


> Bill what berries are in the quad? The triple is blackberry, blueberry and strawberry. I tried plain old skeeter pee quite a while ago and just did not care for it. I recently gave in and made 6.5 of the dragon blood. except I reduced the lemon juice by 50%. It seems to change with every bottle, maybe even glass, It seems better at room temp than cold. Have you found that to be true or is it just me.



The Stop & Shop, I believe, was *raspberry*, blackberry, blueberry and strawberry.

The Costco 5 berry was *cherry*, *cranberry*, blackberry, blueberry and strawberry.

The best DB variation I've tasted (just last night as a matter of fact) was b a blueberry, strawberry, peach blend. Member "geek" gave my wife and I a bottle to try. Wife raved about it. Got that look from her... which I interpreted as "Why can't you make your DB this good?" She did ask me to get the recipe from geek (aka Varis).


----------

